# World Dog Show 2009



## Golden Leo (Dec 3, 2008)

*10.10.2009. Saturday - Retriever World Club Show 2009*
Awarded titles : CAJC, CAC, BOB, World Club Winner 2009, World Junior Club Winner 2009, Best Retriever of the Show*
*Appointed Judges: 
Golden Retriever - males -   L.Kipps Yorkshire, UK - www.wheatcroft-goldens.co.uk 
Golden Retriever - females – Margaret Woods, UK – www.amirene.com 
Golden Retriever – puppy -   podľa počtu prihlásených - Janet Cole, UK - ch. stanica STAJANTORS

* 1st Deadline for entries - 31.3.2009*
*2nd Deadline for entries - 29.5.2009*
*3rd Deadline for entries - 31.7.2009* 

*entry form* : http://www.slovak-retriever.org/akcie/vystavy/kvr09/prihlaskaSKVR2009.doc


*11.10.2009. Sunday - World Dog Show*

Judges: 
Golden Retriever (111) – females *Garach Domech Angel*, ESP
Golden Retriever (111) – males, BOB *Skalin Bo*, SWE
Golden Retriever (111) – puppy, junior, veteran – females *Jarmer Sigrid*, A
Golden Retriever (111) – puppy, junior, veteran – males *Kliebenstein Horst*, D

*1st Entry Close: 28/02/2009 2nd Entry Close:30/06/2009 3rd Entry Close:17/08/2009*

*entry form*: http://www.worlddogshow2009.com/prihlasky web/entry_form.pdf


more informations on : http://www.worlddogshow2009.com/index1.html

Club Show will be interesting....


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

ahhhh, how I'd love to go to that!


----------



## Golden Leo (Dec 3, 2008)

Yes, I know... Me too... 
I still have 6 months to think about it... Judges for Club Show are great and for WDS are good... It is very close... 
It would be great if you come !!!


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

It would be nice if one of the cable stations would carry the show!


----------

